# Java auf dem Handy



## Bastik1007 (25. Mai 2011)

Hab mal ein Spiel von mir auf mein Handy (Sony Ericsson Vivaz) gezogen, und wollte gucken, ob es geht. Habe dann im Inet gelesen, dass man die .jar Dateien in .jad umwandeln muss, hab ich gemacht, ging immernoch nicht. Könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich da tun muss, damit das auch am Handy funktioniert?


----------



## SlaterB (25. Mai 2011)

> .jar Dateien in .jad umwandeln muss, hab ich gemacht

wie hast du das denn konkret gemacht?

ich weiß von alldem nichts, habe eben kurz gesucht und gefunden:


> JAD-Datei: "Java Application Descriptor"
> Informationsdatei über das eigentliche Java-Archiv. Wird meist in XML verfasst und enthält selbst keinen Code.
> 
> JAR-Datei: "Java Archive"
> ...


Java,jad oder jar? - mobil-talk.de - Handyforum und mehr: Let's come together!

das klingt ja nicht sehr kompatibel zu deinem?
mehr kann ich aber nicht beitragen


----------



## Bastik1007 (25. Mai 2011)

gib einen JADMaker, einfach jar datei reinziehen und der erstellt dir ne jad datei. 

Und ja okay, zu wissen, adss ich es extra für nen Handy proggen muss, reicht mir als antwort ;D


----------



## SlaterB (25. Mai 2011)

also meine Erkenntnis an dich wäre zumindest, dass du die Jad-Datei brauchst, die jar aber auch weiterhin dazu!

wenn es kein spezielles J2ME-Midlet oder irgend so ein Framework ist, sondern ein normales Java-Programm, dann kann es natürlich überhaupt nicht gehen


----------



## Bastik1007 (25. Mai 2011)

das programm was ich drauf machen wollte, ist nen gui


----------



## Bastik1007 (25. Mai 2011)

hab schon gefunden, das man midlets mit J2ME machen muss und was nich alles dazu gehört...hat sich erledigt


----------

